# It's static again, with new finds!!! HELP!



## MedBottle1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, so I went back to the same antique shop as previously mentioned a week ago and found some new bottles and need some help as to the age range.l  The first bottle says:

 Royal Salad Dressing Company
 Horton-Cato
 M.F.C. Co.
 Detroit, Mich
 (on bottom) PATENTED APRIL 25TH, 1882


----------



## MedBottle1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Next bottle reads:

 Oakland Chemical Company
 DIOXYGEN

 I have no idea what this bottle contained or year???


----------



## MedBottle1 (Jul 24, 2010)

This last bottle reads:

 Liquozone
 British
 Liquozone Co. Ltd.
 London, E.C.
 Made in USA

 I thought this was a weird bottle since liquozone isn't often heard of (i believe it contained cures for diseases and microbes).  Also, after the revolutionary war so there so many ill sentiments towards the British so why would they be able to keep a company here or why would people name their compnay after the British?  I figure this bottle is at least the 1800s but I have NO IDEA HELP!!


----------



## MedBottle1 (Jul 24, 2010)

I did some research and found the EC postcode is London, England and in 1917 they were using EC1, EC2, EC3, and EC4, so I am guessing this bottle is way before then. Any ideas?  Thanks you guys!


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 24, 2010)

All three of the bottles are from the late 19th or early 20th century.  The salad dressing is obviously after 1882 and looks to be maybe 1900.  If it has a ground lip is it closer to the 1882 date.   The other two, liquozone and dioxygen were patent medicines that were driven out of business by the pure food and drug act of 1906.  All three are considered common bottles.


----------



## MedBottle1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the information.  The salad dressing bottle top is not a screw cap, it either had a cork or some other type of stopper.  The seam runs almost to the top then stops if thats any help.  I am trying to find 1, just 1 bottle from the 1800s and I cant do it!


----------



## MedBottle1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Beendiggin, here is a link to a picture of the top of the bottle that someone else has.  Thank you.

 http://www.mccullohantiques.com/pict1288.jpg


----------



## Nickevlau (Jul 24, 2010)

The liquozone although common, most I have seen were from Chicago. Possibly could be from before 1900.  Great history:

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/LIQUOZONE/LIQUOZONE%20EXPOSED.htm


----------



## MedBottle1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just read somewhere that the British Liquozone Company was actually run by "a bunch of American quacks" and if administered by "inexperienced" hands, could be fatal.  OUCH!


----------

